# Vote for the First Hybrid Cosmo Flower Color Debuting July 1st!



## Justin (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey everyone!

Did you hear the great news from today's Bell Tree Direct? We're bringing back the flower collectibles for the next year, and this time with the beginning of hybrid flowers too! You can expect one new hybrid color to make its way to the Shop with each cycle of flower collectibles. How we do we decide the color? That's where you come in!

After retiring our usual method of throwing darts randomly at sticky notes on the wall to make decisions, we're reaching out to the community with a poll prior to every flower release! The winning color of each poll will go on to be released as the newest flower in the next month.

Starting today for the next 19 days, you can vote for the chosen Cosmo Hybrid flower to be introduced on July 1st alongside the existing common Cosmos. Just place your vote in the poll above.

See you on July 1st!


----------



## Murray (Jun 11, 2017)

vote orange


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2017)

Black for night theme flower.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2017)

Murray said:


> vote pink



what mur said


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 11, 2017)

Orange, of course.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh god, I can't decide...


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2017)

BLACK

- - - Post Merge - - -

like my heart


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

I would _die_ to see blue rose and purple pansy collectibles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Jun 11, 2017)

Black because I'm edgy and so is my OC Emo-Chan with black hair and black highlights.


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

Guys, we all know *Pink* is the right choice.


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 11, 2017)

But all cosmos are best cosmos ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Black because I'm edgy and so is my OC Emo-Chan with black hair and black highlights.



U stol my oc grrrr

Also Black is best.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2017)

Piiiiiink!! Though, tbh, you can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted to vote black because im edgy but pink is my favourite colour so what can ya do


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink because that's literally my town at this point


----------



## allainah (Jun 12, 2017)

pink or black
no orange sorrY


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 12, 2017)

pink because im such a trashy typical pastel pink tumblr user


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

RNG landed on pink so thats what I'm going with


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 12, 2017)

I voted orange, but I would want that over anything pink..... yuck
CHANGE IT TO GREEN


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2017)

Blackstars unite!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

AH pink would be so adorable!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 12, 2017)

A pink Lillie would make my heart skip


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2017)

Cottonball said:


> A pink Lillie would make my heart skip



What about a pink *Cosmo*g collectible?

I voted orange. But I can't wait until the tulips bloom.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink is da best )


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink would be nice. Or orange. We don't have a lot of orange collectibles it seems


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

oh man, i love both orange and black cosmos in the game, theyre two of my favorite flowers in ACNL.  gonna hafta think it over....

can't we have.... both!


----------



## N a t (Jun 12, 2017)

Voted black, even though Pink will likely win hehe


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 12, 2017)

I vote *Black* ... but what I really love is Blue ... cobalt blue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2017)

Black!!!! Although I love orange too, I want black even more. =D


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

dang there should have been some kind of orange-black cosmo coalition to defeat pink....


----------



## Lululand (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink ftw


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink pink pink pink pink!


----------



## hamster (Jun 12, 2017)

pinkie pink


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 12, 2017)

wrapped in black in black in black
wrapped in black (wrapped in black)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Voting black, goes great with red flowers and, well we have some black petunias at home and they look awesome.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 12, 2017)

is jacob's ladder a hybrid cosmo flower color


----------



## Murray (Jun 12, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> is jacob's ladder a hybrid cosmo flower color



yea it's the orange one


----------



## Seroja (Jun 12, 2017)

sorry gotta go with pink first teehee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink allllll the way.


----------



## Wickel (Jun 12, 2017)

Would love to see black and orange, but of course pink is on top... yikes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink should be the winner. Orange isn't the new black and both of the other colours are disgusting.


----------



## Daysie (Jun 12, 2017)

Voted black


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)

Black. Vote black.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Black like our souls and the flowers in my town!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink c: I voted of course.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 12, 2017)

pink yeet!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

Black! *Plays Metallica*


----------



## Chicha (Jun 12, 2017)

Voting for orange! Although it looks like pink and black will go first but that's okay, I'm patient.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Black


----------



## namiieco (Jun 12, 2017)

orange because summer!


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone who doesn't vote black is dead to me.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jun 12, 2017)

I voted black, it's one of my favourite in-game, and I love that kind of shade irl, too.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Anyone who doesn't vote black is dead to me.



I'm okay with that


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 12, 2017)

Pink all the way!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2017)

wow you all have crap taste in flowers

also the pink cosmo would be way too similar to the carnations we already have ): why are u voting for it ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Anyone who doesn't vote black is dead to me.



This pretty much here too 

But yeah would be cool with a new color, I mean we have pink and purple flowers already so would be a neat addition imo.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)

Black is slowly taking over...


----------



## moonford (Jun 12, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Black is slowly taking over...



Good I meant to pick black. =/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Why are you all whining about pink being the most popular?  Just because there's already a pink flower doesn't mean there can't be another one.  Also, we don't have to like what you like.  The same goes for those who voted pink, but we're not complaining about those who voted black.  Also thank you voters of orange for keeping your cool despite the fact that you're not winning. :/


----------



## Chicha (Jun 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why are you all whining about pink being the most popular?  Just because there's already a pink flower doesn't mean there can't be another one.  Also, we don't have to like what you like.  The same goes for those who voted pink, but we're not complaining about those who voted black.  Also thank you voters of orange for keeping your cool despite the fact that you're not winning. :/



For real! It's not like only one of them is going to be released so I don't see why people are making a huge deal over which comes first. Ah well, people will be silly. I'm just happy we're getting more collectibles. <3


----------



## Silversea (Jun 12, 2017)

Jake said:


> what mur said



no


----------



## Silversea (Jun 12, 2017)

Jake said:


> what mur said



no

orange is the colour of happiness, why would we want that? Black symbolizes evil, death and darkness. Much better.


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Black is slowly taking over...


Good. Paint it black!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 12, 2017)

ORANGE IS THE BEST CHOICE BY FAR


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Come on no more pink...


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2017)

Vote black in the name of Blackstar.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 12, 2017)

Blaaaack, let's make it happen!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 12, 2017)

how about like both


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

You orange people clearly like Halloween colors- choose black! Your votes are being wasted.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2017)

PINK LETS GO BOYZZZ


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2017)

Back in *BLACK*!


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2017)

Fade to *BLACK*!


----------



## Paper Fish (Jun 13, 2017)

It has to be Pink. It must be Pink. It will be Pink... Too bad that there is no purple Cosmo, otherwise, it has to be Purple, it must be Pur...


----------



## mogyay (Jun 13, 2017)

feel a bit basic but i need to vote pink. wouldn't mind black or orange though!


----------



## Amilee (Jun 13, 2017)

PINK PINK PINK PINK pls


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 13, 2017)

Orange!


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 13, 2017)

I voted black but knew pink would be in the lead.

Come on guys, a black hybrid will up all of our edginess.


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

I want to give my bright and shiny line up some edge, so I want black!

Chose pink by accident wish it could be changed.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 13, 2017)

Pink and black seem to be going head to head. IT is going be a very close win / lose.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

nine more votes for black pls


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2017)

Vote black right now or else I will create alts and it won't be pretty.


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

Vote black or else Oblivia will ban you all until the hybrids stop being sold. =/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2017)

I like orange, but I feel thats going to be last


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2017)

I knew orange wasn't going to win, so I voted black.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Vote black or else Oblivia will ban you all until the hybrids stop being sold. =/



I'll just edit the shop to where only admins can see it and not tell anyone. *evil laugh*

Not really but maybe...


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I'll just edit the shop to where only admins can see it and not tell anyone. *evil laugh*
> 
> Not really but maybe...



0_0

Sometimes you scare me. just kidding, please don't hurt me. k? thnx bye.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya'll have tons of pink collectibles. Let us have _one_ black thing.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 13, 2017)

We need more orange collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

There's always room for another pink collectible.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 13, 2017)

Black like my soul pls


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

Tbh black would look better on a rose not a cosmos


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 13, 2017)

It seems it's going to be neck and neck for pink and black.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uttumori said:


> Tbh black would look better on a rose not a cosmos



Black cosmos kinda look dead.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Black cosmos kinda look dead.



Thus the (partial) basis of their appeal!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Thus the (partial) basis of their appeal!



Seriously. ^_~


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jun 14, 2017)

black roses are where it's at <3 well black flowers are awesome


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 14, 2017)

cmon orange, just 80 votes to catch up!!  

eh so i guess next time it'll be between orange pansy, blue pansy, and purple pansy...

and then we vote among orange, pink, black, and purple tulips... another pink black showdown   or does the winning color this time get retired until the others have all been done??


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2017)

Black is winning! Yes!


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes black is winning! Come 'em coming though! :]]]


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 14, 2017)

I just remembered hat blue is the only hybrid for violets....


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2017)

yay stay ahead black !!


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 15, 2017)

I selected pink for the drama of it all ~


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Pink and black seem to be going head to head. IT is going be a very close win / lose.




Justin - Last Sunday at 8:58 PM
i am voting black just because its not pink and black is beating orange by a lot
#strategicvoting
when will tbt get ranked ballots smh

Murray - Last Sunday at 8:59 PM
this is not a 2 party system u ****

Justin - Last Sunday at 8:59 PM
it is now


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2017)

Duzzel said:


> I selected pink for the drama of it all ~



go away >: ((


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2017)

I voted black because I'm _edgy_...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

You guys.  A black cosmo would look terrible as a collectible.  Are you all evil or something?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 15, 2017)

I voted for black because I like the black hybrids. I don't really care which one wins though because I am not a fan of the cosmos. Roses and violets are the cool flowers.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You guys.  A black cosmo would look terrible as a collectible.  Are you all evil or something?



I actually think it would look awesome, especially as I've seen the sprite sheet.  People are certainly allowed to have different tastes and be drawn to different colors and/or aesthetics. 

Gooo black, go!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You guys.  A black cosmo would look terrible as a collectible.  Are you all evil or something?



Black = Evil is racist.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, black is winning by three right now.


----------



## moonford (Jun 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You guys.  A black cosmo would look terrible as a collectible.  Are you all evil or something?





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why are you all whining about pink being the most popular?  Just because there's already a pink flower doesn't mean there can't be another one.  Also, we don't have to like what you like.  The same goes for those who voted pink, but we're not complaining about those who voted black.  Also thank you voters of orange for keeping your cool despite the fact that you're not winning. :/



You were saying?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

Need some more black votes!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 15, 2017)

if no color wins by at least 10% margin then there should be a run-off between the top two, that way the orange voters can have a say in the final result....  and can have the chance to be bribed...


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

This is like trying to choose between the Dream Sword, Dream Rod, and Dream Shield in Kingdom Hearts.
I'm gonna presume that Black wins, probably gonna be wrong.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> if no color wins by at least 10% margin then there should be a run-off between the top two, that way the orange voters can have a say in the final result....  and can have the chance to be bribed...


I can be bribed...with french fries, but seeing how none of you can get me any...
ORANGE! ORANGE! ORANGE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, I know orange is getting stomped.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Come on people, give up on orange and put in your votes for BLACK! I know Pink is the matchiest to my sidebar but I love black so much. My tiny goth heart NEEDS black to win!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Come on people, give up on orange and put in your votes for BLACK! I know Pink is the matchiest to my sidebar but I love black so much. My tiny goth heart NEEDS black to win!



Pink probably matches with the majority of peoples aesthetic here, but my tiny heart also needs black cosmos


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2017)

Pink and black are so close, c'mon lets go pink! guys, take a sec to think about how great black will look on *rose*, lets not waste black on cosmos!


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I can be bribed...with french fries, but seeing how none of you can get me any...
> ORANGE! ORANGE! ORANGE!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



One of the admins bought me a pizza and ice cream from the other side of the world so I'm sure someone could get you fries!

I'm torn between voting pink or black.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> One of the admins bought me a pizza and ice cream from the other side of the world so I'm sure someone could get you fries!
> 
> I'm torn between voting pink or black.



Black would look better next to all those sexy red flowers. IMHO of course.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Black would look better next to all those sexy red flowers. IMHO of course.



yeah this for my lineup too, would be too dank  come on black ftw!

i mean i will probs buy like 12 of them anyways but yeah black please.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2017)

Vote Pink pls


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 17, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Pink and black are so close, c'mon lets go pink! guys, take a sec to think about how great black will look on *rose*, lets not waste black on cosmos!



whaaaa--- yeah i like black roses too but its gonna be gold roses all the way when rose hybrids get their turn....


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2017)

pinky n.n


----------



## Chicha (Jun 17, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> whaaaa--- yeah i like black roses too but its gonna be gold roses all the way when rose hybrids get their turn....



Same. Gold roses are where it's at.


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> whaaaa--- yeah i like black roses too but its gonna be gold roses all the way when rose hybrids get their turn....





Chicha said:


> Same. Gold roses are where it's at.



Hmm, let's get the disappointment out of the way...

There won't be any gold roses on that poll.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 17, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's get the disappointment out of the way...
> 
> There won't be any gold roses on that poll.



That's okay, one day we'll be golden...


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's get the disappointment out of the way...
> 
> There won't be any gold roses on that poll.


Will they be Jacob's Ladders?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 17, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's get the disappointment out of the way...
> 
> There won't be any gold roses on that poll.



_:::looks frantically for the "dislike" button....:::_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2017)

Pink is winning! ♡


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Pink is winning! ♡



But I need black to match my dark soul ;-;


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Yuudere said:


> I wanted to vote black because im edgy but pink is my favourite colour so what can ya do



Relatable.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

A Black Cosmos is probably the only collectable I'd buy.

Pink will win.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 18, 2017)

Vote *BLACK* PLZ !! ... We need black ... (and/or Gold!) That would be awesome! Pink is sweet but it is too Ho Hum ... Black is the right choice!!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> Will they be Jacob's Ladders?



Aaaa I hope so! My mayor loves Jacob's Ladders so it would be a big thing for me if a collectibles version of the flower were a thing. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> Will they be Jacob's Ladders?



Jacob's Ladders are only for perfect tbt members.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Pink will look absolutely adorable as a Cosmo.  Save black for the Rose, guys!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

Pink all the way!


----------



## cornimer (Jun 18, 2017)

Yaaay pink is winning


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

Yessss, pink is winning! I can't wait to add a pink cosmo to my lineup.


----------



## mk0714 (Jun 18, 2017)

Blue


----------



## Jacob (Jun 18, 2017)

I've never seen a pink collectible that I didn't want

...black on the other hand....


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2017)

Gag, who is voting pink


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

go pink! We need more pink flowers!!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

No more pink!
It's hideous!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 18, 2017)

Why.

Idk what I expected. I play a pastel hell game that I choose to convert into dark colors and all black roses personally in my town.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2017)

Guys please vote black so I can have my TBT emo phase


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 18, 2017)

We need black cosmos.  And purple roses.

Pink is :/


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> We need black cosmos.  And purple roses.
> 
> Pink is :/



check your PMs i know how to rig the vote!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Justin said:


> check your PMs i know how to rig the vote!!!



Don't you *dare.*


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Smh all these Pink haters. Y'all can't appreciate true beauty!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 18, 2017)

How to scrounge up 11 black votes.


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Imagine if Orange suddenly gained the lead!


----------



## Laudine (Jun 18, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> How to scrounge up 11 black votes.



No need to worry, I'll ask my friends Laudine2 to Laudine15 to vote for black 

</totally not alts>


----------



## kayleee (Jun 18, 2017)

If pink wins I quit


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Laudine said:


> No need to worry, I'll ask my friends Laudine2 to Laudine15 to vote for black
> 
> </totally not alts>


Don't forget about Laudine.exe and Laudine21!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

kayleee said:


> If pink wins I quit



Ditto! ^_^


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 18, 2017)

I voted Pink. Should have voted for Black though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Why are you people being so immature about this? Who the hell gets so worked up over the color of a flower collectible?! =n=


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2017)

If black wins I'll cry


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm going to create Alien1 to Alien200 to guarantee a victory for orange.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 18, 2017)

Watch the admins play a joke and only stock the shop with as many votes as each flower got XD (also, vote black)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Watch the admins play a joke and only stock the shop with as many votes as each flower got XD (also, vote black)



I hope not.  I'm already bracing myself to spend 299 TBT on a hybrid Cosmo collectible.  I can't afford to buy the other two colors!


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm going to create Alien1 to Alien200 to guarantee a victory for orange.



Orange is dead. Accept it and join Team Black.

Do you really want to go down in history aiding pink?


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 18, 2017)

Justin said:


> check your PMs i know how to rig the vote!!!



Hahahaha that would totally work let's do it YES.



kayleee said:


> If pink wins I quit



Me too man, me too.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why are you people being so immature about this? Who the hell gets so worked up over the color of a flower collectible?! =n=



Guess it's just us being "evil" black flower lovers up in here. 

I just find pink to be ug, nbd.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2017)

Justin said:


> Orange is dead. Accept it and join Team Black.
> 
> *Do you really want to go down in history aiding pink?*



Yes. Pink over everything.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

i will go down in history as a pink cosmo backer


----------



## allainah (Jun 18, 2017)

I would be happy with pink or black


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Justin said:


> Orange is dead. Accept it and join Team Black.
> 
> Do you really want to go down in history aiding pink?



This is a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2017)

Pink pink pink!


----------



## makii-crossing (Jun 18, 2017)

Pink for sure! My town is set in cherry blossom season. *IT MUST WIN!*


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 18, 2017)

Walker has black hair/fur, so I must now join Team Black.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody has said 'Orange is the new Black'.

It isn't.

Vote BLACK!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 19, 2017)

oh my, almost 400 votes.  how many people even buy the collectibles?


----------



## Seroja (Jun 19, 2017)

mmm I love the competition


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 19, 2017)

will the hybrid cosmo be unique??

(also, when will Leif be non-unique...?)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> oh my, almost 400 votes.  how many people even buy the collectibles?



Nobody does as far as I know. I certainly don't. 
*sweats looking at sidebar*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2017)

_*secretly hoping that this is all just a prank and they release all three*_


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)

I think you guys should show a sneak-peek of what they'll look like, maybe that'll change things up a bit for black. ;}


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> _*secretly hoping that this is all just a prank and they release all three*_



Yessssss. But for now.. lets go pink!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> will the hybrid cosmo be unique??
> 
> (also, when will Leif be non-unique...?)



I don't understand why it is unique. Unique being one of a kind, yet it says in the Bulletin it will be unique at first, so everybody has a chance to get one. 

That's @$$ backwards? LoL


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 19, 2017)

I voted for orange, actually all colors are fine for me, I just prefer orange a little bit more over the 
other two colors. Since it's now a battle between pink and black, I will just buy a flower whatever 
color it is at the end.


----------



## Seroja (Jun 19, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I don't understand why it is unique. Unique being one of a kind, yet it says in the Bulletin it will be unique at first, so everybody has a chance to get one.
> 
> That's @$$ backwards? LoL



oh? I thought they said it's gon be unlimited?

- - - Post Merge - - -

o wait u meant leif, I  thought the hybrid flower

edit: also by unique in this context it means each person can only buy it once, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh, ok.
That makes sense. ^_^


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 19, 2017)

I voted pink but my teen angst ridden emo side wouldn't complain about black


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

Vote pink!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 19, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm surprised nobody has said 'Orange is the new Black'.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> Vote BLACK!



Gurl I did in my first post on the thread!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2017)

I know I voted orange, but let black win. Pink is SOOOO overrated. *rolleyes*


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2017)

I like pink and all, but for real. Black goes with everything. It's classic, it's sophisticated, and it's powerful. Black needs to WINNNNNNNN. Plus, I think it'll look better with the yellow center of the cosmo. It has contrast.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 19, 2017)

TEAM PINK!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> TEAM PINK!



Yes!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2017)

blackcotton said:


> TEAM BLACK!



Yes I totally agree


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 19, 2017)

This is disrespectful to Walker. Walker has black hair, and black isn't winning.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

Alien. said:


> This is disrespectful to Walker. Walker has black hair, and black isn't winning.



This is disrespectful to Cookie and she has pink fur and is upset that black has a chance at winning


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 19, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This is disrespectful to Cookie and she has pink fur and is upset that black has a chance at winning



At least Cookie's pink fur and Walker's black fur have votes. Poor Biskit over here with his orange fur is being unbelievably disrespected as orange is more than 100 votes back.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

Alien. said:


> At least Cookie's pink fur and Walker's black fur have votes. Poor Biskit over here with his orange fur is being unbelievably disrespected as orange is more than 100 votes back.



True


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

*Chants* Pink!  Pink!  Pink!


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 19, 2017)

I wish blue was a choice. 

Overall, I choose pink - Those cosmos look more cheery to me. ^.^


----------



## Amilee (Jun 19, 2017)

pink pink pink PIIIINK come on


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2017)

Black or riot!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 20, 2017)

Alien. said:


> At least Cookie's pink fur and Walker's black fur have votes. Poor Biskit over here with his orange fur is being unbelievably disrespected as orange is more than 100 votes back.



Biskit is already orange, so more orange is not a good fashion style. Biskit would do quite well with a nice BLACK cosmos.

Also "Cosmo" omg the pet peeve is real.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Keep the pink votes coming!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2017)

black is easier to line up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

May I ask why?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

I hope pink wins but lol I can't afford one anyways


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I hope pink wins but lol I can't afford one anyways



Same.  Why is it so expensive?!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same.  Why is it so expensive?!



because life's not fair that's why


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same.  Why is it so expensive?!


Woah did the Price of it already get revealed? D:
How much is it for one?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

Flare said:


> Woah did the Price of it already get revealed? D:
> How much is it for one?



they said in the direct it was 300tbt. which to my broke butt is far too much


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Bcat said:


> they said in the direct it was 300tbt. which to my broke butt is far too much


Aw, I saw that just now. 
That seems too much. Welp, guess I won't be getting any Hybrids. ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

I hope they decrease the price a bit...


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 20, 2017)

We need the black collectible. It just would look AMAZING.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 20, 2017)

block = 

pank =


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> block =









There.  Happy now?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There.  Happy now?



y'know that could make a good collectible...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Bcat said:


> y'know that could make a good collectible...



You might be right lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 20, 2017)

didnt see this answered before-- are they gonna be unique?  (i assume not, as iirc they will have unlimited stock...)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2017)

oink needs to win


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2017)

Oink


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> didnt see this answered before-- are they gonna be unique?  (i assume not, as iirc they will have unlimited stock...)



Birthstones have unlimited stock but they're unique.  You never know.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2017)

Still in the lead I see! go pink!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

The winning of pink over black would be a war crime punishable by torturous execution.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 22, 2017)

it's over.... RIP non-pink cosmos....  (unless there's a run-off...)


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

I've officially lost interest. :-|


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Please stop complaining.  It's just a poll.  People aren't out to get you just because they picked pink.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2017)

It's just a poll about a color, on a forum on the internet! LOL


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm disappointed that black is losing by a bit now 

Then again idc either way I wouldn't mind seeing pink either tbh, but my heart says black...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2017)

Yusss pink is winning! I'm hyped about this~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> The winning of pink over black would be a war crime punishable by torturous execution.



Lol I read that as turt executing SAVE THE TURTS VOTE BLACK.

I guess I'm not too bummed but ya deep down black cosmos is the way bromigas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

C'mon guys!  We only have to keep our lead for a week.  Vote pink!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

So many salty tears... going to have to wait for so long before I can get my hands on precious black flowers...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 24, 2017)

Dark Cosmos>Pink Cosmos


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So many salty tears... going to have to wait for so long before I can get my hands on precious black flowers...


feel ya bromiga D: orange would have been cool as well though.. at least something else than just pink


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't even care about the collectibles, but I voted for black for the sake of everyone else who might be tired of 'pinku~~'


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 24, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> I don't even care about the collectibles, but I voted for black for the sake of everyone else who might be tired of 'pinku~~'



Thank you for your consideration of our needy dark souls <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

The real question is why do you all have black souls?  Have you committed murder or something?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The real question is why do you all have black souls?  Have you committed murder or something?



we were born this way


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The real question is why do you all have black souls?  Have you committed murder or something?



Yes I have actually.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Yes I have actually.



Damn.


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn.



I'm not joking.


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2017)

Double post...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'm not joking.



Who'd you kill?


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who'd you kill?



2 Flies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> 2 Flies.



You got me.  I laughed.  Be proud of yourself. XD


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You got me.  I laughed.  Be proud of yourself. XD



It was an accident, I was busting out my crazy kung fu dancing moves and I kicked two flies that were playing with each other, and then you know...they died....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> It was an accident, I was busting out my crazy kung fu dancing moves and I kicked two flies that were playing with each other, and then you know...they died....



Well... as long as they are not large dangerous I usually leave em be. I always smash wasps and stuff though because they are annoying and they pretty much always try to sting me 

Oh well, shame orange didn't get more. Would have been a cool choice as well but yeah since they are way behind...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The real question is why do you all have black souls?  Have you committed murder or something?



I work retail and interact with people on a daily basis, the interactions alone are enough to kill anyone thrice over.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2017)

Release Blackcosmo on iTunes _now_.

EDIT: Everyone who votes black will be getting 500 TBT Bells each from me if it wins. I promise.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2017)

pink


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Release Blackcosmo on iTunes _now_.
> 
> EDIT: Everyone who votes black will be getting 500 TBT Bells each from me if it wins. I promise.



You can't afford that.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You can't afford that.



I have more in my ABD.

I _will_ afford it.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 24, 2017)

I can't wait until black loses


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I have more in my ABD.
> 
> I _will_ afford it.



You have 88,500 TBT?  500 x 177.  I'm calling BS.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2017)

I think its more than obvious who won, pack your things guys, we can finally go home!


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You can't afford that.



Hm, he may not be able to fork up the 88k TBT bells it would take to pay everyone who voted for black.  No... we'd need someone who's able to edit bell totals with a mere mouseclick, someone who could create infinite bells using little more than a twisted ambition and a finger spasm.

*cough* vote black!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Hm, he may not be able to fork up the 88k TBT bells it would take to pay everyone who voted for black.  No... we'd need someone who's able to edit bell totals with a mere mouseclick, someone who could create infinite bells using little more than a twisted ambition and a finger spasm.
> 
> *cough* vote black!



Careful now.  We wouldn't want you to be removed from your admin status because you abused your power, would we?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Careful now.  We wouldn't want you to be removed from your admin status because you abused your power, would we?



She's quite safe from that!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> She's quite safe from that!



So she can screw up the economy if she feels like it?  Fine.  Just give me a couple thousand TBT while you're at it.


----------



## Abbaba (Jun 25, 2017)

EVERYBODY VOTE FOR BLACK.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So she can screw up the economy if she feels like it?  Fine.  Just give me a couple thousand TBT while you're at it.



Yeah same, get a couple of weird dolls to me and king dorado and whoever wants one more 
ahem, keep voting black c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 25, 2017)

Pinkila said:


> Yeah same, get a couple of weird dolls to me and king dorado and whoever wants one more
> ahem, keep voting pink (or else) c:



I agree with the above ^


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2017)

Is it possible to change my vote to black if everyone is getting bribed? I'm cheap and can be bought.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 25, 2017)

I think pink's gonna pull through, but the next flower WILL be black. i have my ways


----------



## Araie (Jun 25, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Is it possible to change my vote to black if everyone is getting bribed? I'm cheap and can be bought.



Yep I except bribes as well lol


----------



## Bowie (Jun 25, 2017)

So, we're all in agreement! Oblivia goes corrupt and gives me all the necessary funding to pay you all for what could only be described as God's work if black won.

Iconic. Hurry up.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 25, 2017)

Pink is winning to shine some brightness into your dark, dark souls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Agreed.  You all need some color to brighten your black souls.


----------



## Yvette (Jun 25, 2017)

Pink is the best, for sure. So cute and happy :,D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Awww come on Black... :c

Or, idk make half month selling pink and half black. Or 1/3 each. Orange and black would make v cute halloween lineup too!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 26, 2017)

Black! We already had a pink carnation.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't need pink to brighten my dark soul, you see all my pink? MY SOUL IS STILL BLACK


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't need pink to brighten my dark soul, you see all my pink? MY SOUL IS STILL BLACK



yeah man at least be orange to get a 70s hint to it.

also black is the new pink


----------



## Soigne (Jun 26, 2017)

pink is the new black*


----------



## Irelia (Jun 26, 2017)

I vote black like my soul

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> pink is the new black*



best post here honestly


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 27, 2017)

So many more pink votes since I last checked. Oh well black. T.T


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2017)

people to avoid on these forums


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 27, 2017)

watch it end in a tie


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 27, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> watch it end in a tie



Tie so they're forced to make both 2k17


----------



## Silversea (Jun 27, 2017)

They'll release the other two anyway. But there will only be one in the shop every year and it'll be 3000 TBT.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 27, 2017)

Heyden said:


> people to avoid on these forums



Never speak to these hooligans AGAIN, bad stuff.
12iza,  5cm/s,  A r i a n e,  Aarca,  Abbaba,  Akira-chan,  AlminTakuya,  Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri,  amanda1983,  AmethystKitty,  Ami,  anais,  ANC,  Annabloem,  Apparition, Apple2013,  Arixana,  Ash Q. Scrumfleton,  Ashvenn,  AUVRU,  Awesomeness1230,  Ayaya,  B e t h a n y,  Bazinga,  Believe_In_Kittens,  BiggestFanofACCF,  Blizzard, Bloody_House,  BluePikachu47,  Bones,  Bossblitz,  Bowie,  Capeet,  Captain James,  cardboardcanary,  Cascade,  Cheybunny,  Chibi.Hoshi,  ChromSenpai, cocainecowboy,  Cory,  Crash,  Creepsandfreaks666,  cuhrissy,  cupidrot,  D00M,  Daisy Dee,  Damniel,  Dancing shadowsS,  Danielkang2,  Darius-The-Fox,  Daysie, drpepperchan,  Elijo,  Elisa,  evetype,  exorcism,  Ezamoosh,  f11,  FancyThat,  fatmasterson,  FloatyFlare,  FluffyOne,  Flutter,  Flyffel,  FlyingSpaghetti,  FreeHelium, Frostbite2002,  Frosteas,  Fruitcup,  Ghostelle,  GreatUsername,  Greninja,  Hatori,  Heyden,  Holla,  Hopeless Opus,  Horus,  Hyoshido,  hyperillogical,  ikeafanboy, ItachiKouyou,  izunia,  Jeremy,  Jint,  Jon_Snow,  Justin,  Kaede Nova,  Kaiyo,  Kanapachi,  karixia,  kawanocy,  KaydeeKrunk,  kayleee,  KelseyLeeMartin,  Kirbystarship, Kitty2201,  Kyleighecstacy,  K_S,  Laudine,  Leyunn,  lj4702,  loadinq,  Locket,  Lucanosa,  Lunariati,  lunatepic,  Lykaios,  mags,  Mali,  MayorAydin,  MayorCalista, MayorJudyOfZootopia,  MayorKat54231,  MayorOfMagix,  MayorWasabiOfOracle,  mimichu,  MissLyonesse,  Mizu,  mk0714,  Moonbrink,  Moonfish,  Mr. Cat,  mrbosshead, Mu~,  Mythicalhoopa,  narae,  nearthy,  nerdmayor,  Nightmares,  Noir,  Nox,  Oblivia,  oliversacnl,  paintedwings,  pandapples,  Peg,  Peter,  Petey Piranha, petshopygirlplc,  phoenyx9,  Pookie4557,  pumpkins,  Pyoopi,  Radda,  RandomGuy331,  RaniPlays,  Rerirak,  Rose71,  saki-chan,  Sanrio,  Satsuki~,  Sheila,  Shiemi, ShinyYoshi,  SilkSpectre,  skarmoury,  SkyeHigh420,  Skyfall,  Snowfell,  Socketlaunch,  Sune,  SunsetDelta,  Tae,  TamaMushroom,  Tee-Tee,  Tensu, The Peanut Butter Fish,  The Pennifer,  tinycomet,  tobiochan,  Tom,  Trasey,  trinbloo,  TykiButterfree,  UnendingHope,  Vecherom,  vel,  Vizionari,  Wolfgirl0712,  wolfie1, wynn,  Xerolin,  ZombifiedHorror


Check mate.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2017)

Let's go orange!


----------



## hamster (Jun 28, 2017)

so excited for the pink cosmo, i think a black rose would be much better


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 28, 2017)

The black cosmo ends up looking brown anyways lmao


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2017)

Heyden said:


> people to avoid on these forums



To be fair I clicked the wrong option by accident, so the votes for black should be at 185 and you can never avoid me Heyden, NEVER!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 28, 2017)

Heyden said:


> people to avoid on these forums



ew why the hell are so many people voting pink, like, wtf do u people have no taste in good colors???  I'm disappointed in all of you, honestly ://


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 28, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> ew why the hell are so many people voting pink, like, wtf do u people have no taste in good colors???  I'm disappointed in all of you, honestly ://



Says you, black is such a basic color.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2017)

Orange is better than black, pink, and every other color combined. Hope it wins!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2017)

@everyone who voted for black you know who u remind me of?


----------



## Soigne (Jun 28, 2017)

the fact that some still have hope for orange gives me great inner strength


----------



## Silversea (Jun 28, 2017)

Justin no pls because of you people have started saying cosmo instead of cosmos. I can't believe you sometimes =(

fUN fact, because cosmos are composite flowers, a singular flower is actually the equivalent of one "petal". So your "cosmo" in singular is actually just a single-petaled cosmos.


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Justin no pls because of you people have started saying cosmo instead of cosmos. I can't believe you sometimes =(
> 
> fUN fact, because cosmos are composite flowers, a singular flower is actually the equivalent of one "petal". So your "cosmo" in singular is actually just a single-petaled cosmos.



I hope you're looking forward to the single-petaled collectible!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 28, 2017)

Heyden said:


> people to avoid on these forums





AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Never speak to these hooligans AGAIN, bad stuff.
> 12iza,  5cm/s,  A r i a n e,  Aarca,  Abbaba,  Akira-chan,  AlminTakuya,  Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri,  amanda1983,  AmethystKitty,  Ami,  anais,  ANC,  Annabloem,  Apparition, Apple2013,  Arixana,  Ash Q. Scrumfleton,  Ashvenn,  AUVRU,  Awesomeness1230,  Ayaya,  B e t h a n y,  Bazinga,  Believe_In_Kittens,  BiggestFanofACCF,  Blizzard, Bloody_House,  BluePikachu47,  Bones,  Bossblitz,  Bowie,  Capeet,  Captain James,  cardboardcanary,  Cascade,  Cheybunny,  Chibi.Hoshi,  ChromSenpai, cocainecowboy,  Cory,  Crash,  Creepsandfreaks666,  cuhrissy,  cupidrot,  D00M,  Daisy Dee,  Damniel,  Dancing shadowsS,  Danielkang2,  Darius-The-Fox,  Daysie, drpepperchan,  Elijo,  Elisa,  evetype,  exorcism,  Ezamoosh,  f11,  FancyThat,  fatmasterson,  FloatyFlare,  FluffyOne,  Flutter,  Flyffel,  FlyingSpaghetti,  FreeHelium, Frostbite2002,  Frosteas,  Fruitcup,  Ghostelle,  GreatUsername,  Greninja,  Hatori,  Heyden,  Holla,  Hopeless Opus,  Horus,  Hyoshido,  hyperillogical,  ikeafanboy, ItachiKouyou,  izunia,  Jeremy,  Jint,  Jon_Snow,  Justin,  Kaede Nova,  Kaiyo,  Kanapachi,  karixia,  kawanocy,  KaydeeKrunk,  kayleee,  KelseyLeeMartin,  Kirbystarship, Kitty2201,  Kyleighecstacy,  K_S,  Laudine,  Leyunn,  lj4702,  loadinq,  Locket,  Lucanosa,  Lunariati,  lunatepic,  Lykaios,  mags,  Mali,  MayorAydin,  MayorCalista, MayorJudyOfZootopia,  MayorKat54231,  MayorOfMagix,  MayorWasabiOfOracle,  mimichu,  MissLyonesse,  Mizu,  mk0714,  Moonbrink,  Moonfish,  Mr. Cat,  mrbosshead, Mu~,  Mythicalhoopa,  narae,  nearthy,  nerdmayor,  Nightmares,  Noir,  Nox,  Oblivia,  oliversacnl,  paintedwings,  pandapples,  Peg,  Peter,  Petey Piranha, petshopygirlplc,  phoenyx9,  Pookie4557,  pumpkins,  Pyoopi,  Radda,  RandomGuy331,  RaniPlays,  Rerirak,  Rose71,  saki-chan,  Sanrio,  Satsuki~,  Sheila,  Shiemi, ShinyYoshi,  SilkSpectre,  skarmoury,  SkyeHigh420,  Skyfall,  Snowfell,  Socketlaunch,  Sune,  SunsetDelta,  Tae,  TamaMushroom,  Tee-Tee,  Tensu, The Peanut Butter Fish,  The Pennifer,  tinycomet,  tobiochan,  Tom,  Trasey,  trinbloo,  TykiButterfree,  UnendingHope,  Vecherom,  vel,  Vizionari,  Wolfgirl0712,  wolfie1, wynn,  Xerolin,  ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> Check mate.



Ya'll are talking about each other, but what about all the people who wasted their votes on orange when it was clear from the beginning it wasn't going to win? 

These are the real people you should avoid:
Ably.Saucey,  Alien.,  allochloe,  Alolan_Apples,  Applesass,  Araie,  arbra,  ashlif,  ashubii,  azkirby,  beffa,  Beri,  BerybyllNathan,  bioshock,  Blue Cup,  BungoTheElf, CaramelCookie,  chapstick,  Chicha,  coney,  Cress,  cyleris,  dizzy bone,  emcconville,  Fenix,  Giddy,  GoobiGabi,  Idfldnsndt,  Jeff THE Best,  keii,  kikotoot,  King Dorado, LaBelleFleur,  locker,  Lousie,  MayorMacy,  MayorRiley,  Mega_Cabbage,  Morningowl,  Murray,  Myrthella,  namiieco,  Nirvana Mayor 2016,  Noah98789,  oath2order, Oliy,  OviRy8,  p e p p e r,  Paperboy012305,  piercedhorizon,  piichinu,  purple_crack,  s i r e n t i c,  Sarafina7,  SarahsNY,  Schwarzkopf,  ShenkuuBlossoms,  Shimeki, shrekluvsme,  Silversea,  starlite,  StarryLion,  StephCherry,  teanopi,  toadsworthy,  toddishott,  Trip,  Verecund,  visibleghost,  WinterSadie,  xxdreamer,  ZaAlPa2006, Zaari,  ZagZig321,  ZebraQueen


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 28, 2017)

@pink voters please get your overdone aesthetic garbage outta of my face. Besides black goes with everything. So yall need to mc chill


----------



## Silversea (Jun 28, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ya'll are talking about each other, but what about all the people who wasted their votes on orange when it was clear from the beginning it wasn't going to win?
> 
> These are the real people you should avoid:
> Ably.Saucey,  Alien.,  allochloe,  Alolan_Apples,  Applesass,  Araie,  arbra,  ashlif,  ashubii,  azkirby,  beffa,  Beri,  BerybyllNathan,  bioshock,  Blue Cup,  BungoTheElf, CaramelCookie,  chapstick,  Chicha,  coney,  Cress,  cyleris,  dizzy bone,  emcconville,  Fenix,  Giddy,  GoobiGabi,  Idfldnsndt,  Jeff THE Best,  keii,  kikotoot,  King Dorado, LaBelleFleur,  locker,  Lousie,  MayorMacy,  MayorRiley,  Mega_Cabbage,  Morningowl,  Murray,  Myrthella,  namiieco,  Nirvana Mayor 2016,  Noah98789,  oath2order, Oliy,  OviRy8,  p e p p e r,  Paperboy012305,  piercedhorizon,  piichinu,  purple_crack,  s i r e n t i c,  Sarafina7,  SarahsNY,  Schwarzkopf,  ShenkuuBlossoms,  Shimeki, shrekluvsme,  Silversea,  starlite,  StarryLion,  StephCherry,  teanopi,  toadsworthy,  toddishott,  Trip,  Verecund,  visibleghost,  WinterSadie,  xxdreamer,  ZaAlPa2006, Zaari,  ZagZig321,  ZebraQueen



Real people to avoid in 2017:

Murray (he voted orange how dare he)
Justin™
The Last Tree Ghost
Jemery
Jubs

There.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice job on the subtle rigging. :-|


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 29, 2017)

Dang... :0 I didn't think some would get salty over this... :T


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2017)

It was light sarcasm. Big difference.


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 29, 2017)

Not sure what you previously had down. But... Okay then. :T I suppose our perspectives of the thread is just different.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, i'm sure they'll make the black ones eventually.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Seriously?  Some people think the voting is rigged?  Wow.  Maybe we just like pink.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Well I don't mind if pink wins cosmos but black better win rose poll if their ever is one later on!


----------



## N a t (Jun 29, 2017)

The color pink is evil and y'all know it >_>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Says the person with a Mother's Day Carnation in their sidebar.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 29, 2017)

Lol it's like the tally for black hit its maximum number. Exponential rise of pink is real.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 29, 2017)

what's perhaps a bit unfair is that the color of the collectible is being determined in part by people who will never buy it, especially at a price of 300 tbt.  

maybe for the runoff one should be required to pre-pay for a cosmos collectible in order to vote...


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Pink is going to win the race, better start making alt accounts to vote if you want black to win xD jk I don't want to get in trouble for starting second accounts lmao
I do like black over pink but acnl "black" flowers end up looking brown :T


----------



## Silversea (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Pink is going to win the race, better start making alt accounts to vote if you want black to win xD jk I don't want to get in trouble for starting second accounts lmao
> I do like black over pink but acnl "black" flowers end up looking brown :T



This is actually how it is in real life. Even crows are actually just very dark brown (you can see it if you drain pigments from the feathers, or if you find a bird that has lots of old feathers).

If you are talking about "black" eumelanins specifically you have a better case for black, but most black pigments are just dark brown. In flowers, pure black is very unusual (if it occurs at all).

edit: here are images of Cosmos atrosanguineus, the closest we have to a real "black" cosmos.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm just saying pink is more attractive than brown lol but thanks for the explanation


----------



## Silversea (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I'm just saying pink is more attractive than brown lol but thanks for the explanation



If you ever need unnecessary science, I'm always here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Pink is going to win the race, better start making alt accounts to vote if you want black to win xD jk I don't want to get in trouble for starting second accounts lmao
> I do like black over pink but acnl "black" flowers end up looking brown :T



I see them more as a deep red color. I think it looks really nice, especially paired with gold or red.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 30, 2017)

Black is a beautiful chocolate in the sun. I had a chocolate Manx cat. .


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 30, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> what's perhaps a bit unfair is that the color of the collectible is being determined in *part by people who will never buy it, especially at a price of 300 tbt.*











Honestly idek if I'm going to buy one...but maybe. Honestly I'm not too bothered overall though, pink *hopefully* won fair and square.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 30, 2017)

Well that would be unfair to limit only people who would actually buy it, I think. The grounds here are that we assume people are voting as if they would buy one, i.e. which one they would prefer if they could or had to buy one.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 30, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Well that would be unfair to limit only people who would actually buy it, I think. The grounds here are that we assume people are voting as if they would buy one, i.e. which one they would prefer if they could or had to buy one.



you may be right
was just trying to lowkey give the Modz some ideas for sneaking their beloved black cosmo [sic] to victory...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 30, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> you may be right
> was just trying to lowkey give the Modz some ideas for sneaking their beloved black cosmo [sic] to victory...



50/50 chance that most people voting black would never buy it, thus foiling your cunning plan...


----------



## N a t (Jun 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Says the person with a Mother's Day Carnation in their sidebar.



Who says I'm not evil? I'm a villain fo sho >^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg i screwed up the lil face


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

That face is glorious. XD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2017)

That *L* though, go peink!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I see them more as a deep red color. I think it looks really nice, especially paired with gold or red.



Yup the black flowers in game, especially roses, look like my favorite shade- a dark burgundy. Okay I'm off to spend all my tbt on black roses for my town. I'm not buying no spooty pink flower.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

The black ones are also my favorite


----------



## Thomas. (Jun 30, 2017)

Glad and proud to be an orange supporter, honestly I need to redecorate my room, some orange would be perfect. Orange lava lamps just one of many now I'm all excited but seriously I look forward to orange flowers making the growth, I respect the Pink flowers winning and Black flowers you will see the light somewhere...


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 30, 2017)

Such a sad day.  I cri.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 30, 2017)

YES VICTORY IS OURS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Hooray!  Pink wins!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2017)

I voted for black, but I don't mind that we're getting pink cosmos lol


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2017)

I wasn't worried for a minute


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 1, 2017)

But, but ... black would have been SO beautiful ... pixelated art imitating real life


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok it's the first now, go ahead and give us our pink flowers and announce the FAIR!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jul 1, 2017)

DEATH TO THE HEATHENS!!! THEY VOTED FOR PINK!!! KILL THEM ALL!!! THEY'VE BEEN TAUNTED BY SIN AND EVIL!!! WE MUST PURIFY THEM WITH THE PURE BLACK COSMOS!!! GIVE US THE BLACK COSMOS TO CURE THE TAINTED!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> DEATH TO THE HEATHENS!!! THEY VOTED FOR PINK!!! KILL THEM ALL!!! THEY'VE BEEN TAUNTED BY SIN AND EVIL!!! WE MUST PURIFY THEM WITH THE PURE BLACK COSMOS!!! GIVE US THE BLACK COSMOS TO CURE THE TAINTED!!!



How do you know that pink cosmos aren't the cure for your tainted, dark souls?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2017)

It's July 1st and I haven't seen a single hybrid cosmo yet...

Still tryin to wear offa that collectible hype >_> this is why I just kinda left lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2017)

well, the color I wanted has won, but I can't afford it. Such is fate


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2017)

Donde esta the pink (winner winner chicken dinner) cosmos!!


----------

